# Guten MediaPlayer



## MOD4ever (30. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich suche schon länger einen MediaPlayer, der Audiodateien (hauptsächlich mp3's) abspielen kann und bei dem man nicht immer wegen einer neuen mp3, eine ganz neue Playlist erstellen muss, oder die Datei suchen und hinzufügen.

Kennt jemand so einen Player?

Danke schonmal!
MfG mod4ever


----------



## FingerSkill (31. Oktober 2006)

Ich kann nur sagen wenns um Medien geht VLC.

http://www.videolan.org/


----------



## MOD4ever (31. Oktober 2006)

Den hab ich schon und der ist auch richtig gut für Filme, aber für Musik nicht wirklich.

MfG mod4ever


----------



## Iceripper (31. Oktober 2006)

Huhu,

erfüllt Winamp nicht deinen Zweck?
Du musst ja keine Playlisten verwalten, einfach die gewünschten Lieder reinziehen oder auf ein einzelnes doppelklicken.
Ansonsten, kannst du dir mal noch Foobar 200 anschauen (http://www.foobar2000.org).
Simpler aber guter Musik Player.

Mfg Andy


----------

